# Lapping/Racing : Goals reached



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

This Monday was my last Lapping night for 2013, since i reached my Goals that i had set :

*1.* To get my car optimized for Lapping a Racetrack.

*2.* To graduate into the Intermediate cathegory.


So, Monday the 14th i graduated from beginner (With an instructor and no passing) to intermediate (Alone and passing is alowed in the straights) and the difference is wonderfull. 

Im very glad i was able to find a place that has very well structured Lapping events and its perfect for Beginers all the way to Experts.

Why am i stopping ? Because of money, since Lapping is quite hard on a car, even if the Cruze did very well, its still my Daily driver and i didnt want my luck to run out.

*In the End, my setup is this :
*
3x Ultra Racing Bars, Front upper, Rear lower and Rear brace.

Pedders @ 0.5 inch of clearance with Tires set at 19/20 front/back. (19 clicks on 30 max hard.)

Alignement is stock.

Tires are stock size, 225/45/18 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx TT @ 36lbs.

Brakes are ZZP kit in front, stock in back with ATE Blue Racing oil. Front are AC Delco plain Disc of 11.9 inches with Hawk HP plus pads. Back are EBC Discs with EBC greenstuff pads. (I'll change the Back setup to same type as front in the future.)

The Front brakes in this current setup are the only one i tried that was able to resist a 20min hard Lapping session.

*The problems :
*
In this current setup, just one problem rised up and it was heat.

After a 2nd 20min session in the same night, the Check Engine light was up with the code P1101. After checking on the net and talking with Brian @ Vermont tuning, the Conclusion was this : 

"P1101 is an airflow model error - it means that the measured vs modeled airflow was not correct or the measured vs modeled manifold pressure was not correct. This can happen due to a number of different problems (MAF sensor not reading properly, leak in intake charge pipe, vacuum leak,etc). When the engine get really hot seals are more likely to leak under pressure/vacuum, so that might be why it happened during/after your laps."

So, if in the futur i decide to do Lapping quite often, i'll try to find a way to reduce under-hood heat.

Maybe i'll just remove one Headlight like some do...

Anyway, i hope you guys enjoy your Cruze like i do and that some of you will find my Threads helpfull if you decide to Race/Lap your Cruze !


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations on your accomplishments!! Thanks for sharing and documenting with us your findings for lapping a Cruze!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations.

Get a second Cruze and beat the crap out of the one you have now!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Get a second Cruze and beat the crap out of the one you have now!


Its what i want a second car, but would probably buy a Chevy Orlando.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Pictures of said car I have never heard of lol ill Google it.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Here, look at this : 2012 Chevrolet Orlando review - YouTube


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to hear it! 

Pojes car handled like it was on rails. Doing back to back runs with his Cruze and mine when we met in the Adirondacks a month ago, it was obvious how much work he had put into his. Also glad to hear you got the front brakes sorted! What did you end up doing since the ZZP rotors were not hacking it?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> Pojes car handled like it was on rails. Doing back to back runs with his Cruze and mine when we met in the Adirondacks a month ago, it was obvious how much work he had put into his. Also glad to hear you got the front brakes sorted! What did you end up doing since the ZZP rotors were not hacking it?


Like i said : "Front are AC Delco plain Disc of 11.9 inches with Hawk HP plus pads."

So just plain Discs with probably the best pads on the market.

Ya, the car is very well sorted right now, even better then when u took a ride, it pulls, handle and brakes better then stock by a big margin.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

You would be much better off coating the exhaust manifold/hot side of the turbo to reduce the heat. Pulling a headlight won't do much to drop under hood temps.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> You would be much better off coating the exhaust manifold/hot side of the turbo to reduce the heat. Pulling a headlight won't do much to drop under hood temps.


Thx, i forgot about that. :banghead:

I would probably remove the light anyway for Fresh air coming to Intake.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Poje said:


> Thx, i forgot about that. :banghead:
> 
> I would probably remove the light anyway for Fresh air coming to Intake.


What ever floats your boat. For the little bit of air you get into the intake you will probably lose twice as much to aero drag from having a big old hole in the nose. I don't see it making a big enough difference to warrant the effort. This little engine just doesn't move enough air to make a noticeable gain from a little bit of cooler under hood air. If you want to see a good drop in intake temp put a water sprayer on your intercooler. That is the area you are going to get the biggest gain by cooling off.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> What ever floats your boat. For the little bit of air you get into the intake you will probably lose twice as much to aero drag from having a big old hole in the nose. I don't see it making a big enough difference to warrant the effort. This little engine just doesn't move enough air to make a noticeable gain from a little bit of cooler under hood air. If you want to see a good drop in intake temp put a water sprayer on your intercooler. That is the area you are going to get the biggest gain by cooling off.


Ya, thats in the plans, when Water/Meth injection is installed, Nitrous or water on Intercooler for sure.


----------

